# Tour d'Organics August 12



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys!

I am road manager for the upcoming Tour d'Organics bike ride in Sonoma County. This ride features a 16, 35, 65, and 100 mile course. The ride has rest stops at 8 organic farms. Truly unique. Furthermore, the food is all vegan including the lunch and after meal. I am not vegan myself, but the food is terrific. All proceeds benefit the Sebastopol Community Cultural Center.  The ride leaves the community center on August 12. Fully supported with SAG and mechanics. We expect around 800 riders this year. So, come on out to beautiful Sonoma County and ride the roads through the wine country shared by many professional teams.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I did one of these, around Santa Cruz county. The food was wrong for a ride- few carbs and not nearly enough food. It was hot and they ran out of water at the stops. We were at one when they delivered water- ONE 5 gallon jug. But the delivery vehicle was a veggie diesel powered VW van.

It seemed as though the organizers had no experience supporting rides.

I hope they have figured out how to support bike rides since then.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

ericm979 said:


> I did one of these, around Santa Cruz county. The food was wrong for a ride- few carbs and not nearly enough food. It was hot and they ran out of water at the stops. We were at one when they delivered water- ONE 5 gallon jug. But the delivery vehicle was a veggie diesel powered VW van.
> 
> It seemed as though the organizers had no experience supporting rides.
> 
> I hope they have figured out how to support bike rides since then.


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. That was a different group back then. We at Sebastopol Community Cultural Center have taken over the ride in 2011. If you check our website you will see video from last year's ride. It was terrific. This year will be even better. As road manager I can tell you that we have 150 volunteers. We have excellent SAG support with Ham radio support also. Our catering now is with the chef from Ceres project in Sebastopol. We have tons of wonderful food including all kinds of nut butters, vegan breads from Alvarado baking, and tremendous organization from a huge support team. Members from Bikemonkey and Santa Rosa cycle club have lent their help and advice. 

I have ridden many organized rides over the years including the Wine Country Century, Levi's Gran Fondo, Breath Easy ride, Back Country Challenge, and many more. All that experience and more has been used to help make the ride truly enjoyable. From excellent marking to ridewithgps maps, outstanding SAG, amazing farms and a creative menu even with the vegan local theme, I think you would not be disappointed this time. And of course, plenty of good water!

I had heard bad things about the ride in Santa Cruz. I think the previous group only did it once. Things have changed.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be doing this on Sunday. Anybody else from SF going up there? My son will not be going, so I will have room for an additional rider and bike in/on my car. Planning to leave the city at 5:30 AM. Let me know...

Ed


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

eschummer said:


> I'll be doing this on Sunday. Anybody else from SF going up there? My son will not be going, so I will have room for an additional rider and bike in/on my car. Planning to leave the city at 5:30 AM. Let me know...
> 
> Ed


Glad you are coming! Which route are you doing? I am going to bike patrol the 100, although my wife the director of the center may want me to welcome riders in the morning and then just ride the 65...


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my first organized event, and I'll start out just doing the 35. More next time depending on what I find.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

eschummer said:


> This is my first organized event, and I'll start out just doing the 35. More next time depending on what I find.


Cool! Take your time. Our roads are hilly. If you check our website, you will find a link to the ride with gps maps, and that has the elevation profile. Actually, come to think of it, here is the link:

TdO 35 miler

If you play with the map, you can isolate areas, and also can see the percent grade by clicking the radio button in the lower right.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out. See you next Sunday!


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

Some friends rode the Tour d'Organics last year (Metric Century) and were quite pleased by both the organization and the food. I just wish the starting times were a bit more flexible.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

KojoAkimbo said:


> Some friends rode the Tour d'Organics last year (Metric Century) and were quite pleased by both the organization and the food. I just wish the starting times were a bit more flexible.


I'm glad to here that your friends had a good time. We are trying hard. 

Here are the start times:

100 mile: 6:30-7:30a.m.
65 mile: 7:30-8:30a.m.
35 mile: 8:00-9:00a.m.
16 mile: 9:00-10:00a.m.

Most organized rides will have a window of times like this. It has to do with SAG support and rest stops. If you start outside these times, you may have certain closed rest stops. Nothing says you can't start the 65 miler early, for example, but if you are fast you may get to a stop before it opens. Similarly, we have numerous SAG routes, and they are timed to be most available when riders reach certain parts of the course. Starting a ride like the 16 miler late would be fine, but it is likely that the rest stop would be closed. The after meal will be going on all day, so that should not be a problem.


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone have an extra seat from the bay area up to the event? Flexible on times and meet up location.

I'd be looking to do either the 65mi or 35mi (65mi preferred) and carpool back together! Eschummer filled his seat so that is a no go.

Feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------



## chezcyclist (Aug 12, 2012)

*Heard good things*

I've heard nice things about the Tour d'Organics and wish I could ride this year -- maybe next! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

chezcyclist said:


> I've heard nice things about the Tour d'Organics and wish I could ride this year -- maybe next! Keep up the great work!


Thanks! I finished marking the course today. Looks terrific. I used chalk paint this year. We'll see what the riders think of it. I used RoadArrows last year. 

Should be a beautiful day. I'm riding the 100 miler as bike patrol. Preparations are fast and furious at the community center. The food looks great. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

*Great Tour!*

So my friend and I just got back from doing the 35 up there - what a beautiful tour! Great scenery, very nice and friendly rest stops, great organic food, great weather - how much better does it get? Unfortunately we had to leave right after finishing so I could let my dog out here in the city....

But back next year for sure, and at least the 65 if not the 100. The 35 was easy-peasy...:thumbsup:

Thanks to the organizers for a well planned and run event!


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

eschummer said:


> So my friend and I just got back from doing the 35 up there - what a beautiful tour! Great scenery, very nice and friendly rest stops, great organic food, great weather - how much better does it get? Unfortunately we had to leave right after finishing so I could let my dog out here in the city....
> 
> But back next year for sure, and at least the 65 if not the 100. The 35 was easy-peasy...:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to the organizers for a well planned and run event!


Thanks so much! We had a wonderful ride today. I bike patrolled and rode the 100 miler, and it was as spectacular as ever. Come back next year!


----------

